# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Teachers & Professors >  Hi Everyone!

## Martha

I need your input
Would you mind helping me?
I'm doing my PhD and I need some data. 
Would you please help me by giving this link to your 3D team members http://goo.gl/forms/S14TLBT32r ? 
If you are a supervisor, would you mind complete the special one for you http://goo.gl/forms/Wj7lwqLdHN ?  


Thanks greatly.
I do appreciate your help.

----------


## curious aardvark

Can't help with the survey - but curious about the username for a Guy called craig ? ;-)

----------

